# Having fun G0755, no issues



## Aukai (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm not a machinist, just have a machine. If I did not, I would not be able to build, and enjoy my hobby. I have had a bunch of little things that were made so much easier with just having the ability. I do not see much about the G0755, not sure why, but it is helping me a lot. This is one thing that I'm doing for the 67 Nova for a non stock transmission. I'm sure other machines would be just as capable.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 3, 2019)

I bought and set up a G0755 mill nine years ago for the business that I worked for.  I was impressed with the quality of the 755.  I added a three axis DRO to the mill and have all the drawings and SolidWorks models for it (Grizzly glass scale similar to Easson systems).

One issue that I did fix is the set screw that forms the key for the R8 tooling.  It changed position over time which prevented the R8 tooling from seating.  I replaced the set screw with a socket head cap screw that I had turned a dog point on its end.  The length was such that the head of the screw was seated on the quill when properly positioned which prevented the screw from moving during operation.


----------

